# Cloudy water during cycle



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

I am cyclying a 55gal tank and today the water was getting cloudy and i was wondering if this was a sign of they cycling being almost complete and if this means there is something going wrong with the tank
Thanks


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

overfeeding maybe...add some carbon to your filter and dont feed till it clears.


----------



## 808homegrown (Sep 4, 2003)

it's called new tank syndrome, i'm also cycling my 80 at the moment and have added some stress coat & stress zyme, i'm gonna do a 50% water change today and buying some bio-spira and my cycle should be ready within the next 2 days or so.


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

When I was cycling my 10g tank I had the same problem. I would do a water change and clean out any filters that you may have running.


----------



## fluidnyc (Oct 15, 2003)

Yea im experiencing that now.

My water was very clear but ammonia was high, so I did a 15-20% water change,
now my tank is all damm cloudy.

Im just gonna leave it and hope it clears up by itself.

cycling sux-


----------



## blastinonfoos (Jul 17, 2003)

when the water is cloudy.. that mean's the tank is almost done after it clears up again.. and i wouldnt change any water until after the whole situation.. even if it takes a month. thats why u use cheap fish for the process


----------

